# If you were in a room with everyone you have ever met , who would you look for?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Saw this on Reddit

Thought I start it here

I would say my best friends from school , haven't seen them since so nice catch up.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I would at least consider jumping out the window. I guess I would consider looking for a particular one of my exs but that could be pretty bad. a friend would know I just want to get out of there so probably her. she'd help me make my exit.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Even for someone as unsocial as me, that room would be so packed I'd die of either asphyxiation or being crushed. I guess I'd look for any paramedic I may have met and since forgotten about.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> I would at least consider jumping out the window.


 Yeah. I'd definitely be looking for the closest exit. :lol

The vast majority of the people I've ever met have been the kind of people nobody really wants to meet even once. Even people I once had pretty close connections too are so far in the past and we have drifted so far apart that we'd be pretty much irrelevant to one another at this point. There'd be no point in meeting any of them again. There's literally maybe one person who I might still have a tight enough bond with that it might be interesting to meet again. Would be awkward AF but....


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Interesting post idea. When I read it I immediately saw myself excitedly pushing through the crowd to find someone...someone no longer here. I don't want to say more than that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

That better be a big ****ing room. I worked in retail.

I'd look for someone who worked there who could show me the exit.


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Thsi thread reminds me of a guy working in social services. Before he retired, he told me that his dream would have been an evening with all of the clients he had. He knew it couldn't be real. It would have been nice though!!


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

That's a lot of people though...how would I even find anyone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> That better be a big ****ing room. I worked in retail.


 Yeah. I worked fast food at a busy restaurant for five years (Usually more than 40 hours a week). I think the population here is like 50k and I probably met at least a quarter of them. Or I should say I would not be surprised at all if I met at least 25k individual people (though we had a few people who were there every day).


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I worked fast food at a busy restaurant for five years (Usually more than 40 hours a week). I think the population here is like 50k and I probably met at least a quarter of them. Or I should say I would not be surprised at all if I met at least 25k individual people (though we had a few people who were there every day).


Yeah. I tried to calculate once how many different people I'd likely personally interacted with in the dozen or so years I was at my last job based on unique store visits (which I had to track as a manager) and it worked out to tens of thousands of people.


* *





The place I worked at had customer accounts, so we actually knew the names of most of our customers and got to know many of the regulars pretty well. We were also one of the busiest stores in our chain at the time I started working there. I live in a small city, but it's in close proximity to two other cities, and we'd get people from all 3 cities + neighboring towns dropping in. So it's more like a metropolis of 300+k. We would get lineups to the back of the store that would last for several hours on Fri/Sat night. I used to run into customers all the time when I wasn't at work.

I worked 50 hours a week, with ridiculous sales targets, and I was a manager, so I had to handle all the difficult social interactions, so I basically lived and breathed intense social interaction for 13 years (selling, resolving customer disputes, hiring/firing/training/disciplining staff, busting shoplifters, dealing with HO/vendors/technical support, etc.). Even when I wasn't at work, I was often out with my roommates/coworkers/gf and had a fairly active social life.

All that socialization did absolutely nothing to reduce my anxiety, though. It's worse now than it's ever been, haha. (So much for exposure therapy.) I'm sure I've met more people than most of the people who tell me I "just need to get out and meet more people" simply because of the kind of job I had. I was expected to get to know a complete stranger very quickly and do it over and over again all day long. We had training videos showing us how to basically get inside people's heads so we could sell them stuff targeted to their preferences. Pretty sure some of it came from FBI interrogation techniques, haha.




So yeah, better be a big room, lol.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

My grandma and uncle, if the dead count.


----------



## Ranga (Mar 31, 2021)

My Old friends from School, who I just fell out of communication with, as my SA began to manifest


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I’d hide. In all seriousness I wouldn’t seek anyone out, I’d be more concerned with running away.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think this was the plot twist of a nightmare I had once. I'd probably drop to all fours and scurry out as fast I could, navigating around people's feet and though their legs until I found the exit somehow. Which would probably end up being blocked by this one terrible VP I had for a boss a few years ago who used to raise her voice at me all the time, lol. I'd probably end up drowning myself in the toilet bowl if I was stuck in a room with every person I've ever failed met.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Two of my cousins who have always been more like my brothers and best friends. I would feel more relaxed in that crowded room with them by my side.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Nobody. I would run.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I know a few people I would immediately look for...old friends, lost loves, a toxic ex (I have a few choice words for him)...and then there’s a few people I would hide from 😛


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

if a room full of people doesn't cause anxiety I don't know what does.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

Now that I’ve been hanging out in a dojo, I’d seek all of em’ _cracks knuckles_


----------



## Farside.of.themoon (Jun 13, 2021)

Despite feeling elated--I don't think anyone would look for me. A few nights ago, I looked up old coworkers on insta and I saw they followed each other but not me. So idk I feel 'm not memorable sometimes. I do think my old childhod friend would speak to me though.


----------

